# Custom Apparel Boxes!



## luckky01 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi! I have looked over the related threads on custom apparel boxes and have also checked out the links but I can't seem to find the box I am looking for... I am looking for a rigid matte black 2 piece set (lid and box). Not the paper kind but the more sturdy thick cardboard kind but in matte black. Here is an example of which box I am looking for:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15942731252/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15941414131/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15323737653/

Some places that do carry these have minimums starting from 1,000 and up...
If anyone knows a site or place that has these boxes with low or no minimums please help me out! Thank you in advance!


----------



## 32R (Nov 20, 2013)

I'd love a box like that too! Heres one I found thats similar, but maybe a little too big if you are only shipping one shirt.

Black Large Box Base-Dgb-L-12 | Bags & Bows


----------



## 32R (Nov 20, 2013)

Though the 4x4x3.5" boxes might be an ok size for one shirt.


----------



## atomicaxe (Sep 23, 2013)

MOD-PAC | On-demand Packaging and Printing | Brands & Private Label
http://www.salazarpackaging.com/custom-printed-and-branded-packaging/

just one example, there are hundreds of companies out there. 

Look for "Custom brand package printing" 

Cheers


----------

